# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Продам Кинотеатральный Full HD DLP-проектор Optoma HD8600

## ove76

Продам Кинотеатральный Full HD DLP-проектор Optoma HD86
Кинотеатральный Full HD DLP-проектор для домашнего кинотеатра Optoma HD86 (8600). Средне фокусный объектив. Полный комплект с коробкой. Покупался новым в США. Использовался очень редко. Наработка оригинальной (родной) лампы около 120 часов. Состояние нового. Цена 17000 грн . тел. 0973880278 Вячеслав.



Display Technology Single 0.65" 1080p DarkChip3 DLP Technology by Texas Instruments
Resolution Native 1080p (1920 x 1080)
Brightness 1600 ANSI Lumens
Contrast Ratio 50,000:1 (Max) w/DynamicBlack
Lamp Life and Type 3000/2000 Hours (STD/Bright) 280W P-VIP
Displayable Colors 1.07 Billion
Lens Shift Vertical 30~110% Offset (80% Image Height Shift Range) Horizontal ±10% Image Width
Keystone Correction ±5° Vertical
Uniformity 85%
Aspect Ratio Native 16:9, Fully Automatic 2.35:1 with Optoma Anamorphic Lens
User Controls Complete On-Screen Menu Adjustments in 22 Languages
Remote Control Backlit Remote Control with Discrete IR Codes for Power and Source Selection, Magnetically Attached Convenience Remote
Video Input Compatibility True HD (1080i/p, 720p), EDTV (480p/576p), NTSC, PAL, SECAM
Computer Compatibility HD, UXGA, SXGA+, WXGA, SXGA, XGA, SVGA, VGA Resized, VESA, PC and Macintosh Compatible
I/O Connectors Three HDMI v1.3 w/Deep Color, VGA-In, Component Video, S-Video, Composite Video, RS-232 and Two +12V Triggers
Security Kensington Lock Port, Security Bar
Projection Method Front, Rear, Ceiling Mount, Table Top
Product Weight 19.0 lbs (8.6 kg) w/o lens
Product Dimensions (W x H x D) 16.9" x 6.5" x 13.4" (430 x 164 x 340mm)
Noise Level 29dB
Power Supply AC Input 100-240V, 50-60Hz, Auto-Switching
Power Consumption 390 Watts (Bright), 335 Watts (STD), < 1 Watt (Standby)
Operating Temperature 41 to 104°F (5 to 40°C), 85% Max Humidity, Adjustable Fan Speed for High Altitude Application
Standard Accessories AC Power Cord, Composite Video Cable, Remote Control, Secondary Convenience Remote, Batteries for Remote, Dust Cap, User's Manual, Quick Start Card and Warranty Card
Optional Accessories Ceiling Mount, HDMI Cable, VGA Cable, S-Video Cable, Component Cable, Lens Throw Options, Anamorphic Lens Kit and Panoview™ Series Screens
UPC 796435 81 101 3

----------

